# Celebration of tools day - 3/11/2022



## DWasson (Mar 11, 2022)

I didn't know that there was a day to help celebrate my, and I am sure many others addiction hobby. Makes me want to add something else to the collection.

https://nationaltoday.com/worship-of-tools-day/


It makes me wonder if there is a National Wood Hoarders day that we don't know about. Oh wait, we already have that. It's any day that ends in Y.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cliff. (Mar 11, 2022)

Worship of Tools Day???

That's a great idea!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 11, 2022)

Oh, that’s a bad idea and the “TAS” (tools acquisition syndrome) postings in this thread is going to fuel the addiction……..but I love my white steel and blue steel iron.





*Edit: requesting for moderator to delete my post. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DWasson (Mar 11, 2022)

Love that Damascus steel.


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 11, 2022)

I'll be the lone voice of dissent here. 
The first commandment is:
I am the Lord your God. You shall not have strange gods before me. You shall not make to thyself any graven thing; nor the likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or in the earth beneath, nor of those things that are in the waters under the earth. You shall not adore them nor serve them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2022)

Herb G. said:


> I'll be the lone voice of dissent here.
> The first commandment is:
> I am the Lord your God. You shall not have strange gods before me. You shall not make to thyself any graven thing; nor the likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or in the earth beneath, nor of those things that are in the waters under the earth. You shall not adore them nor serve them.


Well, except for tools !

Also
The discussion of political, religious, social, or socioeconomic topics are not permitted.​
_You may express your spirituality or faith indirectly such as in your signature line_, or for example by ending a post with an expression of praise for the Alien Reptilian Goddess of your choice . . . but use common sense. WB Staff does not want you to have to hide your faith of choice, just don't start a thread about it nor a discussion about it within an existing thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 11, 2022)

DWasson said:


> I didn't know that there was a day to help celebrate my, and I am sure many others addiction hobby. Makes me want to add something else to the collection.
> 
> https://nationaltoday.com/worship-of-tools-day/
> 
> ...


I believe you will find several of us who cannot participate @Herb G. Will not be the lone voice. I enjoy a good show and tell but this... Will have to be saved

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 11, 2022)

phinds said:


> Well, except for tools !
> 
> Also
> The discussion of political, religious, social, or socioeconomic topics are not permitted.​
> _You may express your spirituality or faith indirectly such as in your signature line_, or for example by ending a post with an expression of praise for the Alien Reptilian Goddess of your choice . . . but use common sense. WB Staff does not want you to have to hide your faith of choice, just don't start a thread about it nor a discussion about it within an existing thread.


What about the Great Flying Spaghetti Monster? 
I wasn't trying to start a discussion about it in this thread. Just expressing my views is all.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 11, 2022)

Herb G. said:


> What about the Great Flying Spaghetti Monster?
> I wasn't trying to start a discussion about it in this thread. Just expressing my views is all.


Just having the word 'Worship' in the title beckons issue. 

As for the _Great Flying Spaghetti Monster_, has not been seen for many years in this house but sure it will be again some day.


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2022)

Herb G. said:


> I wasn't trying to start a discussion about it in this thread. Just expressing my views is all.


To me, bringing it up at all IS starting a discussion about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 11, 2022)

phinds said:


> To me, bringing it up at all IS starting a discussion about it.


I'll digress. The word worship in the title is the onus of the situation here.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 11, 2022)

Ok. So not to parse words I think we may be missing the point. But to not ruffle any feathers we can change title of today "I love the crap out of this tool"" ps. We might want to remember this is a wood group. Do we not get enough "woke, political critics., religious critics etc in real life"
My favorite tool. My back loves it...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 11, 2022)

DWasson said:


> I didn't know that there was a day to help celebrate my, and I am sure many others addiction hobby. Makes me want to add something else to the collection.
> 
> https://nationaltoday.com/worship-of-tools-day/
> 
> ...


i Second the motion to recognize wood hoarding day.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DWasson (Mar 11, 2022)

This took an unexpected turn. I apologize, I did not intend to create an issue. I have modified the subject line to Celebration. 

Ironically, I was listening to my Christian radio station this morning when I heard about this. I just thought it was amusing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 11, 2022)

The idea was amusing. The terminology was the problem, I believe. The term celebration works nicely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 11, 2022)

Its all good now. No harm, no foul.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 11, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Ok. So not to parse words I think we may be missing the point. But to not ruffle any feathers we can change title of today "I love the crap out of this tool"" ps. We might want to remember this is a wood group. Do we not get enough "woke, political critics., religious critics etc in real life"
> My favorite tool. My back loves it...
> 
> View attachment 223993


I would be looking for one of those but on ⅔ acre there is no room left for one of those tools


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 11, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Its all good now. No harm, no foul.


Here's a fowl for you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Here's a fowl for you.
> 
> View attachment 224019


HEY ! There was no harm so what's with bring in a fowl?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 12, 2022)

phinds said:


> HEY ! There was no harm so what's with bring in a fowl?


At least I made sure is was a Wood duck....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

